# Must climbing boots come above spike latches?



## Plasmech (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope this is not a vague question. Today I was told that any pair of boots will work fine for gaffing, as long as they have a good, true heel. I have a pair of Timberlands that have no wear, and a good heel, but they only come up say 5 inches above my ankle. Obviously the spike setup will be up to the meat part of my calves. Must I have boots that go ABOVE the spike straps, or am I OK with the aforementioned Timberlands? Also, why is there often mention of a steel toe? Does this have anything to do with anything as far as climbing goes? Thanks.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Jan 5, 2009)

I have used redwings with a 12" rise and 2" defined heel and currently use a hiking boot with a 5" rise with a 1" heel. The redwings were much more comfortable when wearing spikes but they are awful to climb in. The hiking boots aren't nearly as comfortable to spike in but are great to climb in. Hence I wear the hiking boots everyday. If I spent all my time in spikes I'd stick with the high red wings but since I don't, the hiking boots are fine. 

Steel toes are not acceptable if you'll be doing anything near powerlines


----------



## masiman (Jan 5, 2009)

The heel keeps the spur sitting in the arch of your foot. A steel to is for safety (cut, crush, puncture, etc.). A steel shank in your boot will help keep your feet from hurting. The boots do not need to go up high. Most like them high for the extra comfort in the spurs. You want your spurs to be on like ski boots, firmly attached but comfortable.

You should get out and try them.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Jan 5, 2009)

I waer cross trainers with a heave wide upper pad.
wear what works best for you.


----------



## asplundhranger (Jan 5, 2009)

I just got a pair of wesco timbers. Took the spikes out that are in the arch of the heel. works like a champ for walking out on limbs and you are able to wear hooks


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 5, 2009)

Most of the discomfort from the spikes will come in your foot arches and where the top of the leg iron contacts your leg. A set of good hard soled boots is a must for spike wearers, timberlands are soft
rubber soled and will be fine when new but will get uncomfortable quickly. As for where the iron hits the leg, different pads make a big difference. Also adjusting the gaffs to the correct height makes a difference. Personally I like redwing climbers and velcro pads, but that is my opinion.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Jan 5, 2009)

The other issue which has been raised is the type of pad. What type of spurs are you using. I learned on some old school buckinghams with a single leather strap and almost no pad, now I use gecko II's and they are a world apart.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 6, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> I have used redwings with a 12" rise and 2" defined heel and currently use a hiking boot with a 5" rise with a 1" heel. The redwings were much more comfortable when wearing spikes but they are awful to climb in. The hiking boots aren't nearly as comfortable to spike in but are great to climb in. Hence I wear the hiking boots everyday. If I spent all my time in spikes I'd stick with the high red wings but since I don't, the hiking boots are fine.
> 
> Steel toes are not acceptable if you'll be doing anything near powerlines




I used to be a lineman and my lineman/tree climbing boots are steel toe and steel shank. They want you wearing steel toe. Why would a tree climber be different?


----------



## md_tree_dood (Jan 6, 2009)

I would imagine your steel toes were electrical rated? The main industry issue I've encountered is that people might wear not electrical rated steel toes, and then it becomes an issue.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I used to be a lineman and my lineman/tree climbing boots are steel toe and steel shank. They want you wearing steel toe. Why would a tree climber be different?


I don't know but they always told us not to wear them but I did anyway, a man gots to protect his toes.....

as for what I wear, I just ordered a new pair of the Carolina linesman pole climber steel toed, I tried the high top ones once and didn't like them, I have worn this boot ever since I started this work.

here they are


----------



## RedlineIt (Jan 6, 2009)

Plasmech,



> Today I was told that any pair of boots will work fine for gaffing, as long as they have a good, true heel.



May I respectfully ask: "Why do you question this advice?" 

Would you please just strap the spurs on, find a wooden post or dead tree and give the blasted thing a good bloody go! What the bloody h311 are you waiting for? Is there nothing you are prepared to even try to learn on your own?

Before you ask, yes, your boots should be tied. With laces.

Jeez.


RedlineIt


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 6, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> I would imagine your steel toes were electrical rated? The main industry issue I've encountered is that people might wear not electrical rated steel toes, and then it becomes an issue.



I've never heard of such a thing. Every lineman I climbed with had steel toe lineman boots. Thats what we were instructed to wear for toe protection. I don't know of any dielectric test done on them. I have Redwings.

Is this some new standard or a bunch of hogwash? If it's true then why do they sell steel toe lineman boots?

It doesn't matter to me anyways because you are packing plenty of steel on your belt.


----------



## masterarbor (Jan 6, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Hope this is not a vague question. Today I was told that any pair of boots will work fine for gaffing, as long as they have a good, true heel. I have a pair of Timberlands that have no wear, and a good heel, but they only come up say 5 inches above my ankle. Obviously the spike setup will be up to the meat part of my calves. Must I have boots that go ABOVE the spike straps, or am I OK with the aforementioned Timberlands? Also, why is there often mention of a steel toe? Does this have anything to do with anything as far as climbing goes? Thanks.



I climb in hunting boots. Light and grippy. They work fine on spikes for an hour or so. If I climb all day I prefer a logger on spikes.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd be more worried about the steel spur running up my calf long before I'd worry about a steel cap, covered in leather, over my toes. One way to solve the electrical problem, stay away from the lines. 

I've been climbing in "work boots" that are steel toe, steel insole that have a good heel. I help with the ground work when the climbing is done. I don't think the linesmans would be that comfortable for ground work, but can't speak on that subject as I've never used them.

Plasmech, check into getting yourself a pair of Aluminum Leg Pads (pictured below) from Baileys. They really do a great job of relieving the pressure against your calf.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 8, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I've never heard of such a thing. Every lineman I climbed with had steel toe lineman boots. Thats what we were instructed to wear for toe protection. I don't know of any dielectric test done on them. I have Redwings.
> 
> Is this some new standard or a bunch of hogwash? If it's true then why do they sell steel toe lineman boots?
> 
> It doesn't matter to me anyways because you are packing plenty of steel on your belt.




All of the boots I've seen rated for work in a Live Voltage environment have a protective toe cap made from fiberglass, NOT steel. 

I have an old pair of mid sized Georgia boots for walking around in the tree,
the soles are worn perfect for an excellent grip.
On spikes, Any boots work for an hour or two, which is how long most trees take.
All day on spikes, the better the boot, the comfort level is critical.
My Redwings are heavy, but the best I've ever worn.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 8, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> I don't know but they always told us not to wear them but I did anyway, a man gots to protect his toes.....
> 
> as for what I wear, I just ordered a new pair of the Carolina linesman pole climber steel toed, I tried the high top ones once and didn't like them, I have worn this boot ever since I started this work.
> 
> here they are



I had some Oregon boots that had a hard plastic toe cap. I don't know if it was anything to do with working near power lines but they had the British safety standard kite mark and were strong as hell.


----------

